# Supprimer l'option de démarrage de Windows



## Elise00 (20 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à l'installation de Windows 10 sur mon Macbook Pro via Bootcamp, je souhaitais le supprimer par Bootcamp mais un message d'erreur m'empêchais de le faire. J'ai donc effacer puis partitionner via l'utilitaire de disque sauf que j'ai toujours la possibilité de démarrer sous Windows qui me met lorsque je clique dessus un Error code: 0xc0000225 (RECOVERY). Connaissez vous le moyen de le supprimer définitivement ?  Voici le diskutil list :




```
Last login: Wed Nov 20 11:56:09 on ttys000
wzhou@DESKTOP-3VGDV4C ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  4.4 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 106.3 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk1s5

wzhou@DESKTOP-3VGDV4C ~ %
```

Merci d'avance


----------

